# NT forums is full of pseudo-intellectuals.



## WorldzMine (Sep 9, 2014)

Whatevs said:


> Agree!!! I'd also add the NFs here! This place is like a college campus, filled with a ton of leftist groupthink and a few naughty people getting in "trouble" for not blindly following along! :crazy:


Yeah I always wonder where they are getting all the leftist nonsense from you see here. From what I can tell they must be passively absorbing their "values" from others as even the simplest analysis with rational thought exposes it all as illogical, wrong, and evil.


----------



## katemess (Oct 21, 2015)

The fuck is "teething"?


----------



## ThySirBadger (Nov 5, 2016)

Being called the intellectual on a psychological test doesn't mean you're a smart person, you just happened to answer the questions to get you the results "NT."
Congrumafuckinlation you fit a stereotype.


----------



## dizzycactus (Sep 9, 2012)

ThySirBadger said:


> Being called the intellectual on a psychological test doesn't mean you're a smart person, you just happened to answer the questions to get you the results "NT."
> Congrumafuckinlation you fit a stereotype.


Stereotypes link behavioural traits to non-behavioural traits. 

To say that people answering questions about behaviour in a certain way happening to fit that behavioural profile means they fit a stereotype doesn't make much sense. It's circular logic. All behaviours fit themselves, therefore they're all stereotypes of themselves?


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

Marshy14 said:


> Thoughts?
> Agree?
> Disagree?


I rather say — it is not just this, but most forum member(s) are entirely too lazy to be ''pseudo-intellectual'' — or ''intellectual,''. 

And, _why be either_? Seems to be the case with most internet localities — as both require a large amount of energy, an intellectual-forum I have frequented is much more dull, respectful — less social than this one.

Average intelligence - that is, intelligent specimen seems to suffice here - with the occasional dud; topped with a sprinkled, and rather _low-amount_ of ''pseudo-intellectuals,'' and intellectuals, if I had to (vote), I would say it's just bunch of regulars killing time — (average)-intelligence, with minor variance due to narrowed-topic specific threads — and the rest possibly due to language-barriers, than smarts, however.


----------



## Wartime Consigliere (Feb 8, 2011)

I voted agree, even though I acknowledge "full" is an exaggeration.


----------



## Aladdin Sane (May 10, 2016)

Yes. This particular form of cancer has permeated the INTP forum the most.


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Pseudo-intellectual is just another word for idiot. Do you think you are superior to others? That the people here are idiots!?


----------



## Madman (Aug 7, 2012)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Yes. This particular form of cancer has permeated the INTP forum the most.


Nonsense. The INTP forum is totally devoid of intellectual discussions so your critique is misguided. In order to be deemed pseudo-intellectual you should at least try to discuss intellectual topics. I have not seen many intellectual topics in the INTP forum. In addition the mere existence of more intellectual topics does not necessarily entail that it is pseudo-intellectual - it would be pseudo-intellectual if it where a bunch of idiots talking about stuff their feeble intellects cannot even begin to fathom.


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

Marshy14 said:


> Thoughts?
> Agree?
> Disagree?


THUS SPOKE THE NT
NT actually stands for Not Telligent


----------



## VinnieBob (Mar 24, 2014)

katemess said:


> The fuck is "teething"?


something infants do when growing their 1st set of teeth:laughing:
orrrrrr something a pseudo intellectual would say


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

katemess said:


> The fuck is "teething"?


I meant to type teeming but somehow it came out as teething


----------



## ae1905 (Jun 7, 2014)

Aladdin Sane said:


> Yes. This particular form of cancer has permeated the INTP forum the most.





Madman said:


> Nonsense. The INTP forum is totally devoid of intellectual discussions so your critique is misguided. In order to be deemed pseudo-intellectual you should at least try to discuss intellectual topics. I have not seen many intellectual topics in the INTP forum. In addition the mere existence of more intellectual topics does not necessarily entail that it is pseudo-intellectual - it would be pseudo-intellectual if it where a bunch of idiots talking about stuff their feeble intellects cannot even begin to fathom.


intjs are more likely to regard themselves as intellectuals as they take themselves more seriously than intps do...I haven't come across a single intp here who has called himself such, but it isn't hard to find intjs who do...example, a well-known intj woman said, "I want someone [as a partner] who is not just intelligent, but who is intellectual"...another intj guy calls himself an "intellectual" in his siggy...and so on


----------



## starscream430 (Jan 14, 2014)

I kinda agree...at least for me. I'm by no means an expert on anything, whether it be academic or life-experience related. However, I do enjoy commenting my viewpoint on things and reading other people's opinions on such topics.


----------



## sometimes (Dec 26, 2013)

I don't know


----------



## Draco Solaris (Apr 8, 2013)

Only pseudo-intellectuals go around accusing others of pseudo-intellectualism.


----------



## Marshy (Apr 10, 2016)

Draco Solaris said:


> Only pseudo-intellectuals go around accusing others of pseudo-intellectualism.


You are a pseudo intellectual :happy:
_oh_? are you accusing me of pseudo-intellectualism?


----------



## DoIHavetohaveaUserName (Nov 25, 2015)

Pseudo Intellectual is an Intellectual for different reasons .


----------



## ShadowsRunner (Apr 24, 2013)

Wow this thread has so much edge to it.


----------

